

Introduction to CSS - CSS/CSS3 Course - Part 1 - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/introduction-to-css-course-cascading-style-sheets-csscss3-part-1/25315

======
eslachance
To me, this is a good example of how _not_ to do an online video-based course.

\- Staring 2 minutes at HTML code that doesn't move while hearing a
disembodied voice is a very bad start.

\- Detailed, technical information with no visual cues to help support it. For
example, explaining a separate stylesheet file (which he call "style PAGE",
actually), with only the mouse cursor waving around on the screen.

\- Too many non-useful details at first (non-supported features, difference in
versions, etc.

\- So Notepad isn't good enough, and the next step is Visual Studio? Geeze,
try Notepad++ first, maybe?

\- 6 minutes to get to actual HTML creation, almost 10 minutes to type in the
first CSS code.

\- Spending half a minute calling a CSS property "A key-value pair separated
by a semi-colon", repeating it 3 times. What is this, kindergarden for
programmers?

All in all, I stopped watching after 12 minutes, having learned more about
this guy's bias towards Visual Studio than about CSS (or HTML for that
matter).

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
He also decided to use XHTML 1.0 Transitional to teach us about CSS3, which is
funny, since I'd think HTML5 and CSS3 would go hand-in-hand.

------
stephengillie
Obligatory _"Visual Studio?!? Oh the horror!!!"_

Edit: This video was well done and pleasant to watch.

~~~
madmikey
What ever it is ,, delivery of the concept matters!

------
prophetjohn
While we're on the topic, though, what are some resources that are good for
experienced programmers to really learn the semantics and best practices of
CSS? All of the information I tend to find is either more focused at getting
absolute beginners started or on the actual design aspect and not so much the
mechanics.

Basically, I'm hopeless to ever actually design something beautiful, but if
something beautiful is shown to me, I'd like to be able to replicate it with
CSS and not have to $(document).ready() the crap out of it because of my poor
understanding of CSS.

~~~
clark-kent
CSS The Missing Manual by David McFarland is a good start.

[http://www.amazon.com/CSS-Missing-David-Sawyer-
McFarland/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/CSS-Missing-David-Sawyer-
McFarland/dp/0596802447)

------
madmikey
I went through the JS tutorials as well, i guess this is more focused on Non-
English students and students who have never done programming ever in their
life.

------
rio517
I'd recommend finding something else to do an intro with. This isn't a very
good video. I agree with eslachance's comments.

